# puppies, puppies, puppies



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello, 

A stray female dog has been hanging around my aunt's house for sometime now. Well last month she had 9 puppies. My aunt does not know what to do with them. She asked me if I know a place who will take them in. I told her the second chance place or the dog pound. She called the second chance place and they said there was a 2 month waiting list. She does not want to take them to the dog pound because she said they would euthanize them if they do not find a home. Does anybody else have any suggestions. My aunt would take them in but her husband is really sick with cancer and she is always at the hospital. I told her that my friends at Spoiled Maltese might know something.

Thanks, 

Stephanie


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you know what breed of dog the stray is? Here is a link to a website that lists some rescues in your state: Rescues

Another option would be to look for a no kill shelter in your area.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I asked her what breed they were and she did not know.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You might take a picture and post at your local vets.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Are they big or small dogs?


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the puppies are going to be medium in size. I tried calling around to some local animal shelters and nobody has any place for them. One lady I called was really mean to me. She said that I should of spaded the mother dog and that this would of not happened. I told her this was not even my dog I was calling for my aunt. I don't think she believed me. She said if we took them to the animal shelter they would euthanize them immediately. We don't want this to happen. So I don't know what else to do. I would take one but we already have enough animals. We just recently rescued Dakota. When I get a chance I will post some pictures of them. Thanks for listening.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I agree that when you get pictures you should post them in your aunt's local pet stores. She might find takers that way. You can also try craigs list. Just be sure your aunt screes all potential takers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Pull up http://www.petfinder.com 

There should be many different rescue orginizations in your area. Email or call a few of them in your area. I'm sure if they can't help you, they will recommend a rescue or no-kill shelter for you.

Make sure you give detailed information, along with your email, city and phone number.

Good Luck











> Pull up http://www.petfinder.com
> 
> There should be many different rescue orginizations in your area. Email or call a few of them in your area. I'm sure if they can't help you, they will recommend a rescue or no-kill shelter for you.
> 
> ...


Forgot to tell you, at the top of the page, click on shelters and rescues http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=4 I think this is the link











> Pull up http://www.petfinder.com
> 
> There should be many different rescue orginizations in your area. Email or call a few of them in your area. I'm sure if they can't help you, they will recommend a rescue or no-kill shelter for you.
> 
> ...


One more time...This will get you directly to Oklahoma http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you all for all the information you have provided.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I would check with the vet and see if he knows of a good rescue or families looking for pups.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi, 

I haven't been on the forum in a while and I just wanted to give a update on the puppies. My Aunt put a big sign up in her yard that said Free puppies in a matter of days they were almost gone. There are 3 left!! I was so excited when she told me the good news. They all went to good homes. I just wanted to share what happened.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Well she got the puppies off her hands but wernet they too young in age to have left the mom ? like 2 weeks old ??? you posted on teh 15 of feb and today is march 3 that like a little over 2 weeks,


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

The puppies are between 6-8 weeks old. I got the months wrong sorry. When I made the post I was in a hurry I was not thinking. The puppies are walking, playing, eating very well. They are doing great.


----------

